# Your most important Lessons Learned with O H



## captain776 (May 8, 2017)

I am waiting for modified plans and then will have 5 deep frame double wide made.
I don't have a suitable wall space to keep it indoors to where I could have the entry without it being a problem.
It stays warm where I am and I plan to have it made from Redwood and will mount it outside.
I am curious if any of you with an OH have lessons learned or advice you know now or wish you knew before you got your first OH.
I already have 4 other hives, so the OH won't be my only one.

Thanks


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

776,
Definitely keep ALL direct sunlight off of it. Not just covered but never touching it. It's like a greenhouse and you'll bake them.
Also, I learned that very bright light will discourage them from building on the exposed face. I have one that was full of brood on the front until the angle of the sun changed with summer and morning light came in through a window on the other side of the room. General room light(even pretty bright) hasn't been an issue but outdoors and in your latitude, the sunlight is stronger.
All other considerations like flight path and pedestrian traffic still apply, too.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

By the way, 10 deep frames is a nice size for a stable colony compared to many OHs. Good thinking!


----------



## billk (Apr 10, 2012)

Agree with brushwood on the sunlight tip. Keep the OH protected from the UV.
Not sure what plans or design your OH is, but on mine I created a small landing board at the entrance for the bees. It helped reduce traffic congestion due to a small entrance opening on my OH.


----------



## captain776 (May 8, 2017)

brushwoodnursery said:


> 776,
> Definitely keep ALL direct sunlight off of it. Not just covered but never touching it. It's like a greenhouse and you'll bake them.
> Also, I learned that very bright light will discourage them from building on the exposed face. I have one that was full of brood on the front until the angle of the sun changed with summer and morning light came in through a window on the other side of the room. General room light(even pretty bright) hasn't been an issue but outdoors and in your latitude, the sunlight is stronger.
> All other considerations like flight path and pedestrian traffic still apply, too.


This is a very important point, I didn't consider when I planned to mount it outside, the location I had in mind might get too much intense tropical sun.
It is the flight path and walking by that cause me not to have the ideal wall space to put it inside. I do have a great location that will work and not keep them in the hot sun, I will just have to make a small concrete slab to give it proper support.

Thanks a lot


----------

